# Lets see your Sinn



## sryukon

I don't see a show you Sinn thread so I'll start if off with my 856 UTC GMT:-!


----------



## AUTOmaniak

My 556 I on original leather and rubber straps. Love it! If I could only have one watch, this would be the one.


----------



## HR F1

My Sinns:


----------



## AUTOmaniak

HR F1 said:


> My Sinns:


Outstanding Sinn collection. I've been wondering what that watch would look like with a white face. Sweet!


----------



## gaopa

Here is my Sinn collection. A U1 T, U1 SDR, U2, UX GSG 9, 857 UTC and an EZM 3. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## nairb-ca

Don't own it anymore, traded with fellow WUS member....
But miss it :-(


----------



## sryukon

Lets keep it going It so nice to see everyone's personal touch on a well made time piece


----------



## Statius

My 856 UTC on a Stowa old style brown. Love this watch. The capsule looks blue, but it's just the play of the winter light on the snow.


----------



## Pete26

Here is my 657. Was going to sell it but changed my mind luckily:think:


----------



## clonetrooper

It's not my entire collection...but gives you at least a good idea..;-)


----------



## grinhu

My family photo has to be updated with my brand new EZM 10, but here it is:







and the EZM10:







from top left: 101 (valjoux 726), 757 (V7750),903 (lemania 1872), EZM1 (Lemania 5100), 156 (lemania 5100) EZM4 (lemania 5100)


----------



## naunau

my latest watch and my first sinn :-!


----------



## LockedUp




----------



## andy_s

But hoping for a 156/L5012 later this year...


----------



## Fantasio

First had this...










...and then this...










... and currently this is my only one.


----------



## naunau




----------



## Doctorsti

Here is the family shot, so far that is!

































Can't wait to add a couple more.


----------



## gaopa

Doc, a little bird tells me that you have a U1 T headed your way. We are eager to see pics when it arrives. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Doctorsti

gaopa said:


> Doc, a little bird tells me that you have a U1 T headed your way. We are eager to see pics when it arrives. Cheers, Bill P.


Smart birdie! My collection won't "look" any different however.


----------



## scm64




----------



## mattjmcd

This is my only Sinn so far. I will be adding another this year, and am really torn between a U1 and an 857.


----------



## naunau




----------



## vicbastige

Tempus on the new Orange Zulu and the ever favorite UX:


----------



## neil1970




----------



## ernestx

Couple of Trekking & Hiking Equipments with my Sinn U2S. :-d Sorry i using my iPhone camera a bit grain around.


----------



## valjoux 7750




----------



## D N Ravenna

Every now and then I get the urge and put the strap on. The Ti bracelet looks superb on it. I just like the change!

Cheers!

:-!

Dan


----------



## naunau




----------



## maxpowerman

Doctorsti said:


> Can't wait to add a couple more.


Doctor Sti, I love your U1000!


----------



## grinhu

I finally made a picture with all the 7 gathered:


----------



## szavu21




----------



## andy_s

Great set there, some iconic watches, irrespective of manufacturer!



grinhu said:


> I finally made a picture with all the 7 gathered:


----------



## nyyankees

*103 today*

I like this one.


----------



## petethegreek

For the first time in about four years, I am Sinn-less. Fortunately I have an 856 on the way:-d. Will get photo's posted once it arrives. I have had a 103 st sa (twice), UX, U1, 556, 857 and now the 856. It's been great to see the 856's in this posting to keep me from going nuts...

Each one of these Sinn's I have owned has been great for me and I wish I could have kept them all, but in order to get the next, one had to go (ok, so one helped fund a grail but that's the way it goes). That said, I might need to break the rules for a U2.

Gotta say, these watch are really impressive.


----------



## George Riemer

My one and only Sinn U2.


----------



## ffeelliixx

grinhu said:


> I finally made a picture with all the 7 gathered:


That 903 is some sweetness!


----------



## Sabresoft




----------



## naunau




----------



## sryukon

Hey Petethegreek glad to here you have a incoming 856 cant wait to see the pics when it comes in. I just got the 856 for my first Sinn and love it. Mine is keeping excellent time _+2 sec in 36hrs and very confortable to ware.



petethegreek said:


> For the first time in about four years, I am Sinn-less. Fortunately I have an 856 on the way:-d. Will get photo's posted once it arrives. I have had a 103 st sa (twice), UX, U1, 556, 857 and now the 856. It's been great to see the 856's in this posting to keep me from going nuts...
> 
> Each one of these Sinn's I have owned has been great for me and I wish I could have kept them all, but in order to get the next, one had to go (ok, so one helped fund a grail but that's the way it goes). That said, I might need to break the rules for a U2.
> 
> Gotta say, these watch are really impressive.


----------



## discodave

Just took delivery on this baby a few days ago. After seeing one in Germany years ago I've always wanted one.


----------



## nimbushopper

Took mine to the beach yesterday!


----------



## T-hunter




----------



## Kwaichang

U1


----------



## incognito

here's my contribution... UBlack THG Limited Edition aka Black Phantom


----------



## rmahoney

Just got this the other day and am loving it!










Bob


----------



## siLence79




----------



## Ames

Sinn U1


----------



## snoozer 60




----------



## PsYcHoSPIKE

My Sinn Ultimate U ....


----------



## coelacanth

My only Sinn at the moment. I recently put this one for sale, but decided to withdraw and keep it. I am so glad I did. Would have smacked myself hard if I've let this beauty go.

Sporting Stowa "old style" flieger straps.


----------



## athen

My first Sinn:

















[/u


----------



## chiefeng




----------



## naunau

new stap ;-)


----------



## CMSgt Bo

naunau said:


> new stap ;-)
> 
> View attachment 664765


Stunning! Plexi _is_ sexi. ;-)


----------



## Squirrelly

Much to the chagrin of Breitling owners, I like to call my Sinn 903ST a "Navitimer". Many don't know that in the early 1980s, Breitling almost went belly up and they sold the design rights for some of their models to a couple other watch producers - Sinn was one of them.


----------



## jabstick420

Most recent purchase:









Past favorites:


----------



## Horoticus

U1 SDR on a Nato...


----------



## ceasdan

u1 in the water:


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Great pic! It reminds me of the UX display at the Sinn factory showroom.


----------



## coelacanth

Wow that's a funny shot. I wonder if those little shrimps actually clean up the U-boat metal surface for you.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

I don't think so...the watch was pretty fuzzy.

Here's the Sinn clock mounted in my Defender (upper left):


----------



## Runitout

Sinn 903 on Nato strap.


----------



## clonetrooper

this 903 is a piece of art..makes me miss mine...


----------



## Anans1

Recently acquire Sinn 856

on olive NATO strap (seems to be a popular color choice for NATOs around here)


----------



## KenniJH

My 156 w. org. bracelet

Br.
Kenni

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?wdap5b


----------



## powboyz

*U2 EZM 5 ... I think its the perfect diver... the more I wear it.... imho

on the hunt for a for a black one..b-)*


----------



## Hunterfate

My favourite watch: Sinn 103 St on Di Modell Rallye strap:









And in cockpit of Cessna 172









EDIT: sorry, I misslabeled it as StSa


----------



## Robertus

Beautiful 103 St but I think you shouldn't call it StSa 'coz it looks like an acrylic glass. One of the great Sinn classics BTW, going back to Breguet/Dodane roots.
Enjoy!
Robert


----------



## VandyMontana




----------



## morelite




----------



## whiskeypete

Sinn 656 limited edition for the KLM flight pilots (this is 066 of 130) on a NATO:


----------



## Hunterfate

My new addition, a watch I wanted for years: 903 St


----------



## Heyjacob

Got a new strap for my 556A and thought I might upload some pictures of it, here you go: 














Thinks it looks pretty good on my 6,7 inch wrist (btw sorry for the smiley we got bored at class)









Regards 
Jacob


----------



## naunau




----------



## mattjmcd

coelacanth said:


> My only Sinn at the moment. I recently put this one for sale, but decided to withdraw and keep it. I am so glad I did. Would have smacked myself hard if I've let this beauty go.
> 
> Sporting Stowa "old style" flieger straps.


Dude. Just, wow. What a great watch.


----------



## grinning

Here is my U1 taking a rare break from the bracelet. It is on a Hirsch Pure with a black Bathys buckle.










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## morelite

556 I 







Just arrived a few hours ago


----------



## CGSshorty

Fun with Photobucket:


----------



## naunau




----------



## Juha

My only Sinn:


----------



## bazza.

Here is my EZM2 GSG9 

























My EZM1 LE


----------



## Juha

Changed the bracelet to Zulu this evening.









The pure whiteness of the hands and markings on the dial is something that makes me smile over and over again .


----------



## AUTOmaniak

New casual look for the summer months. 2 piece nylon strap with brushed buckle.


----------



## Hunterfate

I can't get enough of this watch... Now on Di modell Rallye strap - Sinn 903


----------



## Gary W. Graley

Almost made the mistake of selling this 656 but will be taking it to RGM for a tune up




























Such a lovely watch
G2


----------



## bazza.

Here are some I sold on the way


----------



## naunau




----------



## Stormspeed

Crappy phone camera in low light but thought the shot came out ok. Loving this one.


----------



## Hunterfate

Great combo, I also have sand coloured canvas strap from Timefactors on my 103st and I like vintage military look of it. But, I also have one for my 903 









If you don't mind me asking - where did you get your canvas strap? Very nice.


----------



## ceasdan




----------



## Paulchen

my 856


----------



## dukerules




----------



## grechuta




----------



## Racer66

Lemania bro's


----------



## grinhu

Great duo!


----------



## petethegreek

After being Sinn-less for a short period of time, I'm happy to report this UX is in the stable. 

On bracelet and NATO


----------



## marchone

*In good company*









Sinn 757 UTC Chronograph | Omega Speedmaster Professional | Chronoswiss Lunar Calendar


----------



## Lexi

*Re: In good company*

My first and only Sinn...:-!


----------



## Couls

*Re: In good company*

My first Sinn, a 556A on Sinn rubber strap. Hoping for an EZM3 next.


----------



## Juha

Flieger unter wasser (in Cyprus)


----------



## naunau




----------



## downer




----------



## naunau




----------



## Panama




----------



## Radharc

Here's one you don't see in the wild too often. A 1746 Klassik:


----------



## Byron2701




----------



## petethegreek

Patience paid off...my WTB posting was answered nicely. 

Hasn't left my wrist in the month of June.


----------



## naunau




----------



## grinhu

My EZM 1 got her swimsuit for the summer, a Gasgasbones.


----------



## grinhu

and the EZM 10 on a grey zulu by sunlight:


----------



## Whoknewi

Sinn family


----------



## naunau




----------



## andy_s

Racer66 said:


> Lemania bro's


Ditto:


----------



## breitlingso08

This is from yesterday







My new 103 panda


----------



## Hunterfate

103 St on Hadely Roma Cordura strap, very comfy for this heat


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## Juha

breitlingso08 said:


> This is from yesterday
> My new 103 panda


Congrats! That look's great!


----------



## andy_s

CGSshorty said:


>


I was really tempted by the U1000 a few years ago, fab.

What sort of strap is that out of interest?


----------



## breitlingso08

Juha said:


> Congrats! That look's great!


For the money it is beautifully built and the movement is decorated extremely well


----------



## CGSshorty

andy_s said:


> I was really tempted by the U1000 a few years ago, fab.
> 
> What sort of strap is that out of interest?


The strap is made from a vintage US Army canvas bag. Tough as nails and super comfortable because it is canvas on the inside as well.


----------



## bigdavep

My U1 one month old. Settled down now to +6 secs a week . 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Leupold

Hello everybody,

My name is Thomas and I am from Germany.
I am a brand new Sinn owner and also impressed from all of the great pictures in this forum.
In this case I feel forced to upload a few pictures of my new Sinn 857 UTC.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Welcome Thomas!

Congrats on the 857 and let me know if you need help with the scotch. ;-)


----------



## hwwong

Man! Great photos of the 857.


----------

